# Very Urgent-Golden. Ret. Mix at Adams County Dog Pound-West Union, OH



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

k-3-URGENT - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


This Poor Boy is very urgent! Just found out about him-haven't had time to e-mail any rescues!

pLEASE CONTACT Mary Bevens at: [email protected]
if you can help!!


k-3-URGENT
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Adams County Dog Pound More About k-3-URGENT
My Contact InfoAdams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH

Phone: 937-544-2431

Email adoption organization


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed all of the Ohio Golden Ret. Rescues for him*

E-mailed all of the Ohio Golden Ret. Rescues for him


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is very overwhelming...

You did contact GRIN also Karen?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Yes I contacted GRIN.

They say this dog is VERY URGENT AT ADAMS!

Mary Bevens is the vol. at Adams trying to save the dogs.
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bad News Update!! This Poor Baby Still VERY URGENT!!*

JUST GOT THIS E-MAIL FROM MARY BEVENS VOLUNTEER AT ADAMS:

*Bad news this morn, the coonhound mix did not get pulled, so she is still urgent. No one told me that the foster didn't take her until about 45 min ago, she thought she had a home for her in NJ but it fell through. Thank you for helping, I am going to change the site back to urgent for her. 
*
Sacred Hearts Animal Rescue
Mary Bevens
[email protected]

**Please: if any rescue or person can save this Poor Sweet Dog , contact Mary Bevens at e-mail addy above!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, 

Which is the coonhound mix? I'm getting confused.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

There are two K-3 dogs there. The one I have posted above:

Very Urgent-Golden. Ret. Mix at Adams County Dog Pound-West Union, OH 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
k-3-URGENT - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes



This Poor Boy is very urgent! Just found out about him-haven't had time to e-mail any rescues!

pLEASE CONTACT Mary Bevens at: [email protected]
if you can help!!


k-3-URGENT
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Adams County Dog Pound More About k-3-URGENT
My Contact InfoAdams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH

Phone: 937-544-2431

Email adoption organization
Attached Images

and the Starving Gold. Ret./Coonhound Mix:


this poor dog is still there, just got an email from Mary, he was not pulled for rescue, think it is this girl, been there over a month! 

URGENT!!!! - Golden Retriever,Redbone Coonhound [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


Both of them are VERY URGENT!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*They put the Golden Ret. Mix Male to sleep*

They put the Golden Ret. Mix Male to sleep and more dogs.

Mary Bevens the volunteer is devastated. Petfinder has not been updated yet. 

STARVED GOLDEN RET. MIX/COONHOUND (K3) is still very Urgent!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> They put the Golden Ret. Mix Male to sleep and more dogs.
> 
> Mary Bevens the volunteer is devastated. Petfinder has not been updated yet.
> 
> STARVED GOLDEN RET. MIX/COONHOUND (K3) is still very Urgent!


See if someone on this list can help...I don't know anything about these people. 
Adoptable Dogs :: Midwest

They're aren't many coonhound rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Kimm*

Thanks KIMM:

I will try them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie-Golden Ret./Coonhound Mix at Adams county dog pound has Rescue!!*

In* honor of the Poor Golden Ret. Mix boy they killed yesterday, Midwest Bloodhound Rescue in IL has stepped forward to save Goldie, the Gold. Ret./Coonhound Mix. They are wonderful and we are praying Mary Bevens, vol. at Adams, can get her out, to the vet so she will be ready to meet a transport coming through Ohio tomorrow!!!*


Adams County Dog Pound My Contact InfoAdams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH
HOLD-MidwestBloodh - Golden Retriever,Redbone Coonhound [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes
Phone: 937-544-2431

Email adoption organization
this poor dog is still there, just got an email from Mary, he was not pulled for rescue, think it is this girl, been there over a month! 

URGENT!!!! - Golden Retriever,Redbone Coonhound [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes
HOLD-MidwestBloodh - Golden Retriever,Redbone Coonhound [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know if you've tried contacting these people yet, or not. I just happened to find them and since they aren't too far away, maybe someone would help.

Welcome to Michigan Coonhound Rescue, Inc.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

_In* honor of the Poor Golden Ret. Mix boy they killed yesterday, Midwest Bloodhound Rescue in IL has stepped forward to save Goldie, the Gold. Ret./Coonhound Mix. They are wonderful and we are praying Mary Bevens, vol. at Adams, can get her out, to the vet so she will be ready to meet a transport coming through Ohio tomorrow!!!*_



Great news! I was off trying to find more rescue organizations and boy it's true - there aren't many. I'm glad someone came through for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

The rescue that is taking this sweet Gold. Ret./Coonhound, Skinny, Girl is Midwest Bloodhound Rescue in IL/WI. They are also saving a VERY SAD Bloodhound from Etowah in Georgia!!

Bless Them!!!!::


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miracle-Dog they called Gold. Ret.-Really Ylw Lab is Alive!!*

: 

Nancy (NJourney) is going tomorrow A.M. between 8 and 8:30 EST, to adopt the dog that we thought got euth'd yesterday, the K-3 dog that everyone was calling a Golden Ret. Mix. HE IS ALIVE!he is really a Yellow Lab!!! Nancy will also take Goldie, the Gold. Ret. / 
Coonhound Starving Girl, K-3, to the animal hsptl/boarding facility where the transport will pick her up on Saturday A.M. 

There is another very CUTE SWEET dog in K-3-the celmate of Goldie, 
he is a small Black lab with white on his chest. If anyone can adopt this dog, or foster him and find a rescue for him, Nancy would love to tahttp://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?animal=&breed=&age=&size=&specialNeeds=&declawedPets=&children=&status=&id=&internal=&contact=&name=&shelterid=OH505&sort=&preview=1ke him, too!!! 

Please let Nancy know: [email protected]
In Addition, Mary said to let you know that NONE of the dogs were gassed yesterday-they were euthanized..
_________________


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's definitely the best news I've heard today! 



Karen519 said:


> :
> 
> Nancy (NJourney) is going tomorrow A.M. between 8 and 8:30 EST, to adopt the dog that we thought got euth'd yesterday, the K-3 dog that everyone was calling a Golden Ret. Mix. HE IS ALIVE!he is really a Yellow Lab!!! Nancy will also take Goldie, the Gold. Ret. /
> Coonhound Starving Girl, K-3, to the animal hsptl/boarding facility where the transport will pick her up on Saturday A.M.
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen the dog that everyone thought was put down is in what state? Ohio?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Karen the dog that everyone thought was put down is in what state? Ohio?


West Union, OH


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

FANTASTIC! That one piece of news just made my day!

God bless everyone who helped out with all of those dogs!

SJ


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so glad this dog wasn't put down, made me happy, also glad the starved dog is on her way out of the shelter. good people are out there


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen, I am soooooooooooooo happy to hear this, the tears are just flowing.
Now both dogs will be okay, right? It kept bothering me all last night to think that they put that beautiful dog down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, tomorrow morning between 8 and 8:30 AM EST Nancy is going to pull the Lab (who they thought was the Golden), K-3 and also the Gold. Ret. Coonhound Mix, Starving Girl, in K-3-she is going to a rescue.

Nancy is adopting the Yellow Lab, who we thought was pts and she feels just awful pulling both dogs from K-3 and leaving the Little Black Lab w/ a white spot on his chest in this kennel all alone, but we cannot find an adopter or rescue for him yet. 

*Should anyone find something for him before Nancy goes tomorrow A.M.
her email is:[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Nancy at 10:00 AM Today, CST*

Nancy took Goldie, the starved girl, the Ylw Lab and the Black Lab Mix/with white on his chest!!! 

She HAD TO!! 


We really need to find a rescue for the other dogs there, the White Coonhound Mix, Midwest Bloodhound could not take, and also the White beagle and all those left behind. 

Can we have everyone's help crossposting and calling and emlg. rescues. These dogs ONLY have until Monday or so!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in awe your networking success Karen! This is wonderful news for these three.

There are so many and so few resources to save them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie and Thomas!!*

*Goldie, from Adams, and Thomas (a bloodhound from Etowah in GA)
are both being picked up by a paid transporter this morning at the vet in Ohio and are going to Midwest Bloodhound Rescue in WI/IL.

So Happy for them!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Goldie, from Adams, and Thomas (a bloodhound from Etowah in GA)*
> *are both being picked up by a paid transporter this morning at the vet in Ohio and are going to Midwest Bloodhound Rescue in WI/IL.*
> 
> *So Happy for them!!!*


Glad Midwest worked out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Thomas the Bloodhound.*

Here is Thomas the Bloodhound who is going with Goldie today to Midwest Bloodhound Rescue in WI/IL.(First 2 pics Below)

Here is Goldie, Coonhound Mix (Third Pic below)

RESCUED! MidwestBl - Golden Retriever,Redbone Coonhound [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes - Adopted!

And the Golden Ret. Mix on Page 1, was really a Lab Mix, and a lady who lives in OHio, Nancy from Petfidner, adopted him for her own. She also took a little Black Lab Mix with white on his chest-she couldn't leave him there and will now be trying to find a home for him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I really wasn't sure if Midwest could help, but I'm sure glad they came through for these dogs.


----------

